# Chat software for Linux



## Donovan2 (Mar 20, 1999)

I'm looking for internet chat software for linux.

The kind of chat for a website, were guest can come in and chat on our server with their web browser.


----------



## MikeV (Jul 1, 1999)

The first thing that comes to my mind is ircd, but you'll need people browsing the site to have an IRC client like mIRC or pIRCh... however, you can also set up a java based applet that will let browsers chat directly through a webpage like this.

If you're interested, I can dig up some more info from the webmaster of the site I linked to.

-M

------------------
It is easier to get forgiveness than it is to get permission.

Linux: The Ultimate NT Service Pack


----------

